# -
. , ,   -  ?    ?

----------


## mvf

. .

----------


## .

,        ?     ?
    10 ,      26

----------


## mvf

.     "".

----------


## .

:Smilie:  !

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


! "   "  ....

----------


## mvf

...   ...   ...   .

----------


## domingo SPb

1137  26.12.2011.?    .  - . ,     ...

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ,     ..


  -    24 

    -,  -,         -,              .

 ,  24     02.12.2000 .  914,     ,     ,      26.12.2011 .  1137.

----------


## domingo SPb

...   . ...  :Frown:

----------


## BorisG

> -    24


     ?
  ,  18-,    .      7     . ..    24 .

----------


## taniR

,    :Cool:

----------


## mvf

*BorisG*,     ...     17.01.12...

----------


## domingo SPb

.  :yes:  
   ,  .  -  .  :Lip:

----------


## mvf

> ,


    16 .

----------


## .

.       :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> ...     17.01.12...


  ,  .
   .         . 




> 16 .


  , . 
,      -  ,    .

----------


## .

,   16    ,

----------


## BorisG

> ,   16    ,


 ,    ,   -    ,  -,  .          12.01,     .
  ,       .

----------


## Julikosha

1  7.7.    - .
        ????

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ????


.  EXCEL .  ,  1      .

----------


## Elizabet2012

!!!!   ,                        1-       ,   ,  . 5  !!!!     1137 24  ?????????????? :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ????


     ?    .  24    .




> 


     .       7   .

----------


## Elizabet2012

:  "   
 () ,   
    ".       ?

----------


## BorisG

> .


,      , . 5 . 5         . 
 ,        ,     ,         ,   , ..    .

----------


## BorisG

> ?


.      . 
   ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## Elizabet2012

> .      . 
>    ,    .


       ???

----------


## domingo SPb

> ...    ...


  :yes:

----------


## .

> ,      , . 5 . 5         .


  -  ,        ?       ,     . 



> ???


       ,         .

----------

,    24.01.2012      -??      ??

----------

-?

----------


## AndreyZh

http://www.government.ru/gov/results/17759/

----------


## domingo SPb

> 


,          ... 
    .

----------


## Elizabet2012

23.05.1996 N 763 (.  17.11.2011) "          ,           "         " "     . :Wink:

----------


## .

. 16

----------


## Elizabet2012

> . 16


  ????    :Smilie:

----------


## .

.    ,        ?

----------


## Elizabet2012

> .    ,        ?


 !!!        :Frown:                )))))

----------


## Lilya

1137              .
*  ,  ,      ,       ,   ,                   (. 6     23.05.1996  763).* * " "    * .
      02.12.2000 .  914 ,         -,         ,              1137.

----------


## .

> 


       ?

----------


## Elizabet2012

> . 16


  !!!!   ,     :     ???- ?

----------


## mvf

.  .  ?

----------


## Julikosha

> !!!!   ,     :     ???- ?


   , ?...

----------

*mvf*,      ,     1137 -    :Smilie:

----------


## svetuochek

> . 16


..  24.01.12   ..   ?

----------


## Elizabet2012

)))) :yes:

----------


## mvf

> mvf,      ,     1137 -


    ...   -  .



> ))))


  -?  ...   ,   - ?

----------

, !

   ,    1  -
 "  -          ". 
..         ?
     : "  ----  ----" ?  ?

----------

*Elizabet2012*,  ...    ,      24.01.12

,  -  ...

----------

> , ?...


 1   ,  17    ;      .

----------


## Book Keep

C-       24/01/12 ?        ?

----------


## .

24

----------


## Book Keep

> 24


!

----------

,   24  2012 ,     (  ,      ):
1)  -  ( )   ,    -  
2)   -    "" - ,    ""  "/ " -      ?
    -   ,    - ,       ,  ""  .

----------


## taniR

> 24


    ?  +: 




            "  ", N 3, 16.01.2012.             .
   + ,        ...
-  " "   ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## taniR

> .


...     ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

*taniR*,           .       :Smilie:

----------


## 2424

mvt,     ?     ?

----------


## MarinaIT

,
       ,   ?  ,   ,         " "  3   16.01.2011 .

----------


## .

*MarinaIT*,  ,       .     
  " "  **  -

----------


## taniR

> *MarinaIT*,  ,       .     
>   " "  **  -


  ,     ?    , ..    ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## MarinaIT

,   ,     16.01 (!!!)        .
 - ,      ,     .

----------


## taniR

-:    14.06.1994 N 5- (.  21.10.2011) "      
  , 
,    " 
 4.     ,  ,            " ", " ", "   "    ()   -  " (www.pravo.gov.ru).
   ...

----------

*taniR*,    ,       :Smilie:

----------


## froggy

,       ,              ,   24.01   -   ,   01.04.12

----------


## BorisG

> ,   ,     16.01 (!!!)        .


  ,   ,       . 
   +      ,         ,      .  :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> ...


        ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

..      ))))
 :Frown: 
         :
  ..
  24.01      ,     ,     .
  ,    )))
   :-D  :Big Grin:

----------


## taniR

> ..      ))))
> 
>          :
>   ..
>   24.01      ,     ,     .
>   ,    )))
>    :-D


!!!!  :Super:

----------

> ,       ,              ,   24.01   -   ,   01.04.12


 !      01.04.2012 - .1  5 .5  .

----------

> !      01.04.2012 - .1  5 .5  .


 ** **  ?

 ,          **    ...           ?

    ...  -...

----------

-    ,    ?   ?

----------


## ..

> -   ,    ?


   .  :Smilie:

----------

[QUOTE=;53573455]    ** **  ?

,       ? ..   ?       "  "?
  -   --    ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ?


 ,    - -   .   ?

----------

> ,    - -   .   ?


.        - ? -        .169 ,     1137?

----------


## SENya78

, ,         (. 1)  :
"   -,      __       (,   , )          (, ,   ),            _    ,        (, ,    )    (, ,
)_"?
 - ,     -     :
-        -    ;
-        ,             .
  ,   -      ,      ,    ,

----------


## mvf

> , ,


 .

----------


## svetuochek

> - ,     -     :
> -        -    ;
> -        ,             .


  ,  .
 , ,  ,  



> .


 :Confused:

----------

,   -   .
      16.01.2012    3      .       7   ( .. 24.01.2012 )
  914 .     .
 ?

----------


## svetuochek

> ?


 -  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> 16.01.2012   3


 -  ,      .
   + ,    ,    .
  :



> "  ", N 3, 16.01.2012.             .

----------

,  .     1137  .         .
   -?

----------


## _

20%     ...   -    2004 ?       3  .

----------


## mvf

> 20%


   -?... - ...   ...

----------

> ,  .     1137  .         .
>    -?


5+++

----------


## svetuochek

> -?


, ,        (  )     5   .    :
1.   
2.

----------


## froggy

> :
> 
>  -?


 ,   ,   - ,      -    ,       .... 

    ,   ,  7-  ,     ....

----------

> .


       ...

----------

,,    - ,  -    -!
      ,         . .   !      ,  ,   ,  , , -  .
  ,       .
  ,     !

----------

-  (),   (, ),     ,   (   ) -        ()    ()  ();


     .   ,  !!
      .1137    .

----------

,   ,   - ,      -    ,       .... 

    ,   ,  7-  ,     ....  

   .      .
    ?     -    . ?     ?      -,.        .

----------


## svetuochek

> -  (),   (, ),     ,   (   ) -        ()    ()  ();
> 
> 
>     . ,  !!
>      .1137   .


   ,   .
    -  ()    ()

----------


## svetuochek

,      .     ,       .

----------

!    .5   .

----------

.
        ,      ,     () :

1)    -   ,    -  
2)   -    "" - ,    ""  "/ "      
3)     -   ?   ?

----------

/  2-  ?
  2 -   !     :

- 
-.
-
-   1 .  , 1 .  
-85%   

     .

----------


## Julikosha

*froggy*,      , ,  7.      ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

""   :Cool:

----------


## _

24    -.
  "": 



> 26.12.2011 N 1137 "     () ,        "
> 
>                26.12.2011 N 1137 "     () ,        " ([124837]  " ")  .
> 
>   ,    " ",      "  ",    16.01.2012, N 3 (. 417). ,       .               . 
> 
>    ,               ,           . 
> 
>              ,  , ,      N 3,        7     , ..  24  2012 . 
> ...


, ! ,      ,  ...  ,  !!!

----------

> 7.      ...


   -

----------


## MarinaIT

> , ! ,      ,  ...  ,  !!!


  :Smilie: . ,         ,     ,  "     3..."  
    ...
  ,      ,  audit-it       ...
           .
-...
 -      ? :Smilie:

----------


## BOOKMAN

> -  (),   (, ),     ,   (   ) -        ()    ()  ();
> 
> 
>      .   ,  !!
>       .1137    .


           . -,   ,        100 - 500 . .,          -?       ?      ?

----------

. ,            .     ,       :Wow:

----------


## _

!      ,  ,      ...   :Cool:

----------


## mvf

-, -     _[ ]_ ?       ?   -?

----------


## ..

> 


- --     1 .  ...

----------


## _

-    :Cool: ,  ??
-  -      :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> ,      ,  ...


 :Wow: 
    ,    ,   ()       .
     ,   ?  :Wink:  
 ,          . , ,   ,      .

----------


## mvf

> -  -


 -   ,  ""     ...  - ,   - .

----------

> ?


  .    -     .       , .. "   , ,  " (  ).

----------


## mvf

> 


 ,     ...   - -  ...

----------

> - -


  :yes:

----------


## froggy

> .
>         ,      ,     () :
> 
> 1)    -   ,    -  
> 2)   -    "" - ,    ""  "/ "      
> 3)     -   ?   ?


   100%   .    , , -,    /,   ,     .                 -   .  -    . 
,        -   -,       ,    ?

----------


## Edolorin

,  ""  ,     :
1)   
2)      ,  "" - ,    .

 ,  "" ,        "" :
1)   .

 ,   ,      .

----------


## _

> ,    ,   ()       .


 - ,       :Cool:    ...

----------


## mvf

!   ,  -     !

----------


## _

> ,  -     !


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## _

*mvf*,       ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

: 113152, ,  , 2

----------


## .

...     -   :Big Grin:

----------

> .    -     .       , .. "   , ,  " (  ).


      " "     ,   ,      ,  ,       /       ....   ?  ...... -   ?     .    ,      ,      :Smilie:

----------


## _Tatyana_

> 100%   .    , , -,    /,   ,     .                 -   .  -    . 
> ,        -   -,       ,    ?


    !
     1 .     20 !       !?

----------


## _Tatyana_

> ,   ,   - ,      -    ,       .... 
> 
>     ,   ,  7-  ,     ....  
> 
>    .      .
>     ?     -    . ?     ?      -,.        .


 , :
 ,    ,  3       .       ,     ,   .  .   2    ...  ?

----------

-      ?     -   ...
"7.    -  *        -*   3 - 6, 8  9  -     ,    3 - 6, 8  9    ( )    5, 6, 8, 9    (),  ()     -,    -."
       ,       -    .  ,   ,  (    )      -,    -    ?
,  -   100 .,   120,      110.
  ?         100 ,  -   100  110 (  10,  +20  -10(???))     -110...        120,  - 110,    ....   ... :Ill:

----------

.           : "       -       " :yes:

----------


## _Tatyana_

> .           : "       -       "


  :Super: ,        :Big Grin:

----------

!  ,     -   , ,   " " (     ),   ?        ,  " ", " ",       ()?

----------


## ACC

-      ,       . 
    ?    ,      :Silly:

----------


## _

> !  ,     -   , ,   " " (     ),   ?       ,  " ", " ",       ()?


    ,     ??
    ,      :yes: 
     - :"  ()..",    ,  ,    (  )     :Wink:

----------


## SENya78

> " "     ,   ,      ,  ,       /       ....   ?  ...... -   ?     .    ,      ,


   -   - ,  ,     . 
 , ,     -          1137

----------

> !  ,     -   , ,   " " (     ),   ?        ,  " ", " ",       ()?


  2  169  

2. -              ,   5, 5.1  6  .  -,     (, ),        ( ,  ),      ,        ()  ()   ()   ( ,  ),   ,       (, ),         ,   5.2  6  .

( .    19.07.2011 N 245-)

  -   -,          ,   (, ),  ,   (, ),  ,  ,       ,  ,           .

( .    19.07.2011 N 245-)

   -,    5  6  ,           ,  .     5.2  6      -,     (, ),        ( ,  ),      ,        ()  ()   ()   ( ,  ),   ,             .

( .    19.07.2011 N 245-)

(. 2  .    17.12.2009 N 318-)

----------

, ,    .  , ,  - ?        ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------

.    ,         (  ): //   ,      5 -  :25/01/5  25.01.12.
           -.
   -  !
 ?

:
"II.   -,  

1.   :
)   1 -      -,         ( - -)...
...      (, ),     ,      -   -        ,          ."

----------

,     .        -  .            ,  , ,  ,  ... -    .

----------


## margosha1973

,     .
   .     ,   -         .   -  ,      -    ???

----------


## mvf

.           .

----------

-    ?

----------


## margosha1973

> .           .





> .           .


   -     .   -  ,     ... ?

----------


## mvf

> -


    -  ?



> ?


.

----------


## Na28ta

,  ,        -...

,         -    . ,    16- ,   ,   -,   24.01.12  ?  ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


99% -  (    ).

----------


## Na28ta

-... 

     -     " "?

      16- ,   -      ?

P.s. .  99%- ,   16-,    ...

----------


## svetuochek

> 16- ,   -      ?


,  ,   .. ...

----------


## mvf

> -      ?


 -  .

----------

,     ...   -   ...    :   ...

,     -    ,        24-       3  16.01.12  :Smilie:

----------

> ,     ...   -   ...    :   ...
> 
> ,     -    ,        24-       3  16.01.12


   ?     ,    ,           (      ?)          ? .   -   ,   , .

----------

-:

    :

 5  169       ,      -.   2  169    ,     -,    5  6  ,           ,  .       -,   5  6  ,          ,  .
 :     26.12.11  - .


 ,    -  ...    ?

----------


## mvf

> :     26.12.11  - .


.



> ,    -


.

----------

,   - ,   ,   -  !

----------


## Alusa

-  24 ,      ,  ,     1(((.
, !
  7 :   () , 643
  2: 643
  2 :RUB

----------


## mvf

> 2: 643
>   2 :RUB


...   -  ?

----------

> 7 :   () , 643


.....   ????!!!!     !!  :Wow:

----------


## _

> () , 643


 ""- ???




> 2: 643
>   2 :RUB


   , (, )

----------


## _

> 7


  :Cool:

----------


## Alusa

> .....   ????!!!!     !!


   .

----------


## povlas

> -    ?


...   26.01.2012   /   ? .

----------


## Na28ta

,     . ,     ,       ,      ...

----------


## mvf

> .


  "".

----------


## Na28ta

*Alusa*,   -  ?   -?

----------


## Alusa

> ""- ???
> 
> 
>    , (, )


, ! ,  ! ..   ,  
168   ?

----------

> 


    "",

----------


## mvf

> "",


    ,    2003 .?

----------

> ,    2003 .?


    !!!!   - ,   ...     .
      ,  , ,  .

----------


## sql

> .....   ????!!!!     !!


         -?

----------


## Andyko

:  1

----------


## Ingala

> -  24 ,      ,  ,     1(((.


     ,          .

 -  ,     - .     ,     ...

----------


## Na28ta

,           ..         (,  ,   ) -  -   , .....   ,  ,  ,     ,     -   . .. :     -  -  ,    ,    -.

----------


## Vadim2000v

*Na28ta*,        (  )....   :yes:

----------


## _Tatyana_

http://www.buhvesti.ru/2011_news/pub...-fakturakh.htm

----------

*Na28ta*,     - ,     24.01.12

    -       ...  :Smilie:

----------

!       -.        .   .    .....  16.01.2012 .     .    27-30.     ,       ?   :Wow:   -   :Cool:

----------


## Na28ta

> *Na28ta*,        (  )....


  :Redface:

----------


## Na28ta

*povlas*  ...       -.  , ,  -   ,      :Embarrassment:

----------

,     !     ,        : ", ?"   !!!       ,        ! :Hmm:

----------


## Na28ta

, .  ? ?      ,       ,    -   :Smilie: .      ,   ,         -?

----------

!   ?       ,       !!!!   :Wow:

----------


## Edolorin

1137     3 .  3 - 16.01.2012. ,     ,     , ,  ,       1137     .     30 ,       - 16 .      ,            1137.     ,   .          ?

----------

-,       -. ,   ,        ,    ,          .  :Wink:

----------


## Na28ta

, ,    . ,     .    ,   ,          ,  -   :Smilie: . ..   ,    ....    1    . 

       ,      :Smilie: . ..,      ,   -   .        ,     -   .

    :   ,         .

----------

,     :       23.05.1996 N 763 (.  17.11.2011) "          ,           "   2??

----------


## Na28ta

> ,


.    -       :Smilie: .    ,  ,     2.

----------


## _

> ,   ,        ,


..       )))         :Big Grin:

----------


## SENya78

> ,     :       23.05.1996 N 763 (.  17.11.2011) "          ,           "   2??


 ,   ,       C   24  1996 .  17- (      , ,  ,      :Smilie: ):
"_ 11  1996 ,    "   "     "       " "      .  ,    ,       , , ,              .
 " "      13  1996 .          . ,    ,   ,       24  1996 ,       _ ".

----------

*SENya78*,          ...

 ...      ?

----------


## SENya78

,      ?

----------

,   ,         -.     ,     (   !),         ,    .........

----------

*SENya78*, ...
**      ,     ?

        ?

----------

,     1   . 2    ...     ... ( ),   2    .  -,       ?

----------


## SENya78

**,         :Smilie:                ,     ,     .     ,       .
  :        ,      2  3  (   -     ,      ,   52/1 (,    ,   -  ))     . ,          -    ?     ,     ,   .       .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> .


      .

----------


## ipsean

http://www.consultant.ru/law/post1137/

----------


## SENya78

> ,     1   . 2    ...     ... ( ),   2    .  -,       ?


   :
"_2.              " "             .
                " "     _ ".

,     :         ,   . , ,         .
       ,    -    (-      :Smilie: ).

----------


## SENya78

> .


   , , ,        :Frown:       "" - ""           ,   ,     ,   ,        :Smilie:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


 " ,  ",    " ,  "

----------


## Na28ta

> ,   ,         -


,  ,   ,  ?  ,   ,    .     -.      -      -. ,     (   ),    ...

----------


## Gafbuh

)))

 ,     ???  24  - ,   24  ???     ? 
          01   ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


  :yes:

----------


## Synergenta

-   ,           :Hmm:    ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ?


 5 ,  ?

----------

:Wow:     - ...   -   27-30.
   :
1. -  !
      ,  1         :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## stas

: 
1)       ,         .
2)         " ".
3)      ,             __  (. .   17    ),      .
4)  (   )          , . .  1  2012 .
5)  ,             .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> .


 - "  "   :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------

> ,  ,   ,  ?  ,   ,   .     -.      -      -. ,     (   ),    ...


  ,   ,       ,  .    ,      .      (   ),       .    ,        ,     .     ,         . 
 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,      -   (, ..)?     . 
    26  2011 . N 1137

)   7 -  ,        -  (, ),            ,       .    (, ),    ,          ,           ,       .

----------


## BuhLuxe

2 . (+)     :Wow:

----------

*BuhLuxe*,   ...   ...

----------


## BuhLuxe

?!         !  :yes:

----------


## _

> ...


+1   :Cool:

----------

, , ,    ,  " ...",      ,   10, 10, 11   ,        
"  10  10 -    (      )       .      ,       "?
  ""     ,      ,       - ?
    ,  ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


   ...

----------

-,   6 "    "  ,   "..."  "  6 -     .       ". 
 ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

.

----------

*ZloiBuhgalter*,    ...    ,    ...

----------


## .

,  ,   " "? .2 .169   
     .     ))

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


 - ,   "  "?

      ?

,  ,  " ",    ,   .      .   :Wink:

----------


## .

,      .      ,        .

----------

*.*, 
   ,        ,  .  ,     ,      ,     ,      ,   -  .     ,    -  ,   ,  .
   ,       -   ,    ,        .    .
  ?

----------

**,  ,       ...     ...      :
-        ...   !

, :
-   ?

----------


## .

> ,


  -?  -,

----------

**, 
      ,     ,   -    ,       ,    .
   ,  ,     .
  -    ?)))

----------

...

     ,    ,   ,     ...

----------

> -?  -,


     -  . -  .
  .        .
   ,    
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=427810

,    " "    , ,  ,

----------

**, 
   ,    .
      -,      ? :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

...

    ,    ...

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

,   .....

----------

:    /   ,             -? (     )

----------


## .

> -  . -  .


,  -    ?   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> .       7   .


  . 
  5    ,   . 5 ,            ,      .

----------


## BorisG

> .


 ...
, **,       . 
,       . 
   ,       ,        .

----------

> ...
> , **,       . 
> ,       .


  ? .' -.      ,     .



> ,       ,        .


 -    ,    ,      . 

  -       (  2  17.12.97).  ,       , , .

----------

> ,  -    ?


  , 
    -  , 
  -    ,    "    "
     ,     - -   ,          . 
       . 
  -     .     .

----------


## .

> ,       , , .


  ?         .       .   /,   .. ,  ,      .       ,    ,        :Wink:          .

**,      .    ,  -       -    .

----------

*.*, 



> .    ,  -       -    .


,    .
 ,   -

----------


## ZZZhanna

**,   ,         -,         ?

----------

*.*, 
   :
    ,      -,     (  -   11.03.2008  08-949/08-334). 
    -    ,           ,   -    .    -    ,   ,  .

 :
   ,   **      -,   . 6 . 169      -      (    09.07.2009 N -22-3/553@).

  :
     :      30.09.2010 .  03-07-14/67    ,     - **    .

      (  ),    :
:          (, ),    ,  -    ,   ,   ?

:                ,  -   .     , ,     .

: (  ) ...   ,     14.01.2010 N 03-07-09/02,     ,        -    .
     09.07.2009 N -22-3/553@        -    ,       -    .
                 .
,        26.12.2008 N 05-2347/2008   ,    **  ** -     ,   **  .       ,   ,     ,            -.
       26.10.2006 N 29-1938/06   ,  **  ,  ,   *   -          *            .
      05.05.2009 N 09-2759/09-3,          18.02.2009 N 60-26904/2008      , ,  ,   ,   ,          -      . 3 . 29  .   ,         .        .                        , ,  .

 ,                ,  -   .     , ,     .

..
 " 
" "
30.05.2011

,     , . 
        .

 : -  ,    ,     .    ,   ,     .  ,     -  .

----------

,    
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/257430/

----------

,    , ,    :
1.  -       ,   .    ,     .     -    ,   . ..      .  ? 
2.     - ,    ( ,   ,   - ).   .    ?

----------


## Rain8

,        ,

----------


## Rain8

> **,   ,         -,         ?


 :Smilie:

----------

> *BuhLuxe*,   ...   ...


     .  ?

----------


## ACC

-      3  16.01.2012     ?
     !

........... !............

----------


## SENya78

**, 
       -      -  -      ,     .
   (        ,          :Smilie: ):        (,      ,     ..) -        .         -? ,  ! 
 :Smilie:

----------

*SENya78*, 
    !
    ! 
   !
          -.

----------


## SENya78

-      :Smilie:              ( , ,   ..),         ,   ,       .   ! 
  " ":   ,   ,       ,  .  ,   ,    -   ,   ,   -       ,        (      )

----------

*SENya78*, 
,   ,       (   ).

----------

*ACC*, 
   :
http://www.klerk.ru/release/259287/

----------


## taniR

> *ACC*, 
>    :
> http://www.klerk.ru/release/259287/


      ?
     ,    ""  " ,  810",   ?  :Wow:

----------

> ?
>      ,    ""  " ,  810",   ?


  - 810?  643?

----------


## taniR

> - 810?  643?


    ,   ,   -     ...     1...

----------


## Andyko

643 -   ,

----------


## taniR

> 643 -   ,


643 -    " ", .

----------


## Andyko

*taniR*, , , 810    .

----------

, ,        -.      , , ,  "". Ÿ   ,  -  .    ,    .   ,    ?

----------

.

----------

""   " " ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

, .
   2   ,      2...

----------


## Tsha

!
  -            ,        ... , ,  ,   .   -      .
 , ?

----------


## BorisG

> :


**,   ,   . 
    ,        . 
..   ** .

----------

,   ?
   - ?
            ,       , ..    .

----------


## BorisG

> ,   ?


       (      ),      . 
       .  -  .  :Frown:

----------

*BorisG*, 
  ?
   "".
       :




> ,        .


         -   .

----------


## Andyko

> 





> , .
>    2   ,      2


  ""?
     ,    ,     ,   ,    2

----------

,     ((((    .      ,     .    .

----------

> ... , ,  ,   .


  .
     \     -,  -   - ?

----------


## Lisaya

> .
>      \     -,  -   - ?


   ,    ,   , ,        -,  ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


   - ,    .

----------


## ..

http://www.jurizdat.ru/editions/official/lcrf/

----------


## latakia

,    ,    16   /    24-,    23-?
        ?

----------


## ..

,         23.05.1996  763          .

----------


## latakia

> ,         23.05.1996  763          .


    16 ,    22- , ,      24- ,   -   ,        " ".     -  "-".   -   ?

----------


## Andyko

*latakia*, 17-

----------


## ..

16.01.12 -     - 17.01.12. 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23 ( 7 ) -   7    .

----------


## BorisG

> 16.01.12


    . 
          .  :Wink: 
   ,      .     " "   ""      .

----------


## aurelia_s

> http://www.jurizdat.ru/editions/official/lcrf/


, ,      ?       ,    ,    -        :Smilie: 
         -        . "      " ()

----------


## ACC

[QUOTE=latakia;53582943],    , 

    ,    !

        -, ..      ;
     -   .

 31-   ,   .      !   ???

 ,         :Frown:

----------


## Nex@

> !
>   -            ,        ... , ,  ,   .   -      .
>  , ?


      . 
    -: -  :  - 01/0001, 01/0002....,   : 02/0001...,  /0001, /0002  ..
 ,    ,   ?          .

----------

> -: -  :  - 01/0001, 01/0002....,   : 02/0001...,  /0001, /0002  ..
>  ,    ,   ?          .


/ -       -     ...

----------


## BorisG

> / -     ...


, . 
      .  :Wink:

----------


## 111

-        ,     .     
  -  ,       ,     
  ,

----------

, ",,"  5  2012  , "  -     1 "

----------

> , ",,"  5  2012  , "  -     1 "


         .      .... -.         ,  !                  .     24.01  Ѩ

----------


## _

.. , ... 
 :Cool: 
   !         -  :Wink:   ..
      -    ...   ..
 -     :Cool:

----------

,          1- :
   31.01.12  03-07-15/11

----------

> ,          1- :
>    31.01.12  03-07-15/11


 . "        2  2000 914.." ,      451  26  2009.  ????

----------


## Edolorin

> . "        2  2000 914.." ,      451  26  2009.  ????


,  .       ,       914.

----------


## Gafbuh

**, )  .

----------

,  
  ,    .       ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


 .
       ,    .
         .
       ,   ,      ,   .
    .
  .

----------


## *

> .


.   ,     ? .           ,        ,    ,    ,  .      -  (    , )   :Wow:

----------

:
http://nalog.ru/rub_mns_news/3889818/

----------

,   -  ??   -    ?    ....

----------


## Edolorin

> ,   -  ??   -    ?    ....


  .
,   ,            ,     7   ,     .   . , , .         -   .

----------

: ",  ,   . 153    . 172  ,      ,     ,      , ,    ,       ,       -      ." 
   -   ,   ()?

----------


## data

18%   01
   - ?
   -  ?

----------

> 18%   01
>    - ?
>    -  ?


  01
  796

----------


## Edolorin

> : ",  ,   . 153    . 172  ,      ,     ,      , ,    ,       ,       -      ." 
>    -   ,   ()?


          ,               .  ,  ,      .
   /  ?    -    ,   /   .

----------

> .
> ,   ,            ,     7   ,     .   . , , .         -   .


..   7   ,   -   ()?    ,   .,       ..?
     ,       -  ????????????

----------

Edolorin !

----------


## Edolorin

> ..   7   ,   -   ()?    ,   .,       ..?
>      ,       -  ????????????


   1137 ,   ,   .     .  , ..        . ,   ?   ""?          ,   .  ,    ,   - -        .     .

----------


## koshhka

> ,   ?...


 !  http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/261312/#op117729

----------


## data

> 01
>   796


    ?  ,   ?

----------

. , ,     .   ,     -,  ,       , ,    -  .      !

    ,     ,     !

----------


## mvf

> ?


   : //etc.    - .

----------


## Tanyatr

.      .  , -, -. 
   ,    ?

----------


## Alisa@.ru

> 1137 ,   ,   .     .


 .    .     .      -   .     .

----------

> -, -.
>    ,    ?


     !

----------


## Julikosha

,    .   .             .    .     ?       . ,    ?

----------


## Prickly

> ,   -  ??


  ,    -   ?




> ,   ,            ,     7   ,     .   . , , .


 -     ,    ,       .
 -         (    ,  ).

----------


## partyzanka

> \     -,  -   - ?


  !
P.S.     ,  ,     .

----------


## Prickly

> ,


     -    ...
       ,     !

**,     .        .

----------


## 95

- ,    N  ,   -    .            -   .      -    N.      -.      ,   ,  .        .         ,      ?  ,    .

----------


## 95

> \     -,  -   - ?


,  /   ,  .

----------

> - ,    N  ,   -    .            -   .      -    N.      -.      ,   ,  .        .         ,      ?  ,    .


       / " " N,  .       .    ,     ,       .        ,  ,    , .....

----------

> ,     .


   ,  1    -         .        -   ( )     \?  \   ?

----------


## partyzanka

> \   ?


    ,      :  -   " " -  .

----------

> ,      :  -   " " -  .


 ,       ...   ... :Wow:  !

----------

> 1    -         .


     ,          .     ,    ...  .

----------


## Timritari

> !


   .     ,   .  : "    " -      ,   ,       ( 362),  ,       ( 642),     (  879).   ?

----------


## 95

> ,      .


-,     , - ,     N.       .  ,  -.        ?

----------

*95*,    / (   )   2 /:     ( ),      ( ).        .

----------


## 95

> 2 /:     ( ),      ( )


    /     ,     ,     ?

----------


## Coreopsis

,   .   .         ,   .

----------


## 95

> ,


  ,  ,     .

----------


## Coreopsis

> )   2 -      -       , , ,   .
>   -  ,   2  3  161    ,       (    ),         .
> 
>   -  (),   (, ),     ,       -       , , ,   ;
> )   2 -    -       ,    .
>   -  ,   2  3  161    ,     (    ),         .
>   -  (),   (, ),     ,         ,    ;


   1137

----------


## 95

*Coreopsis*, .    ,            .  :Frown:

----------

,  , ...             -   .      -,          - ?
     -    ,   ,      -,          - .

----------


## August

> ,  , ...             -   .      -,          - ?
>      -    ,   ,      -,          - .


 -      /    (: , , -...).

 -     ,     .                /.

----------

, ,   ""        ,    ?     ?

----------


## 95

,      - ,  ,     .   (    -)   ,        . .

----------


## Coreopsis

-  ,      -.    -   :Cool:

----------


## Prickly

> -


   -        - .          .     -  ""      .

----------


## 95

> -  ,      -.



  ! .. , ,  ,    ,  - (   )   ???????      !   ( )     .

----------


## svetuochek

> -  ,      -.


     -12   ?   .
    ,      ..,  .        .
 :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Prickly

> ""        ,    ?     ?


  :



> 26  2011 . N 1137
> 
> ... )   2 -  **


  ,  ,          :Smilie: 

!   ""      ,      ,      .

----------

- ?

----------


## Na28ta

.      ?       ...

----------


## @@

> - ?


    :
   2  2 -   (      ()     1  2    ) *(   ).     ;*
    )   3 -  ()  ()  -  ( ,  ),         *(   ).    * ;

----------


## Domrach

,    -   -      ,        ,        ,      ,      ,

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie: .     :
     26  2011 .  1137      () ,        




> 2  2 -   (      ()     1  2    ) (   ).     ;
>     )   3 -  ()  ()  -  ( ,  ),         (   ).     ;


"

 , ,    ,     ?   ?     , , ,    ...    -  ,     ?  ,   . ,   ,    , ..  115  , .  ,    :   - 2 - ...  ..

  ,  :      -            -.

----------


## Melindachelsi

-:       ?!

1: 7.7    
1: 8        :Cool:

----------


## *

> 26  2011 . N 1137
> 
> ... )   2 -  **

----------


## 5555

/: 1,  ,    /   " "-,  ,   !!! !

----------


## 2007

> /: 1,  ,    /   " "-,  ,   !!! !


    1 ,    ?      . ,     1?

----------


## 95

> . ,     1?


     " "

----------

,     !..,       /?..
      "" ,     "". 
/      "" ,  -    "".      ".
   ""      ( ).
  ""       .   ()     /   :    "" (..   /  ) ,   ""    2011.(     ?!...  :Wink:

----------


## 2007

,   **,     ,        .  ?

----------


## svetuochek

> ""    2011.(     ?!.


     ""

----------

> ""


..     (     ,,       ""       )..   ...    -         ?...   ,   !  :Wink: .   ,     ,       ""
..  , ,  ,               :   ...   /     , ..  -,   ""!..  ?!

----------


## 95

> ..  ?!


!   .    ,    , ..       .

----------

> !   .    ,    , ..       .


.. ,    !  :yes:

----------

> ,    , ..       .


.. 14 ,   ?..,       /?

----------


## 2007

> .. 14 ,   ?..,       /?


,    ?

----------


## NastasiaD

> !   .    ,    , ..       .


! ! !
   ???

----------


## mvf

?  ,   ""  -    ?    - ,  -  ?

----------

?  ,   ""  -    ?    - ,  -  ?
...  ,     ,    ""     !...  ,?  :Wink:

----------


## mvf

("     "),    -   .  = 0.

----------

> ("     "),    -   .  = 0.


.. !!
(  )  :yes:

----------

,    -     5 - ?   ,  1137 ,      ..

----------

"" /     01-04-2012 ,    ,   ,  " " /    ,    "5" ..  :Wink:

----------


## svetuochek

(-).
    ..   .
   .   ..   ,   6, 6, 6   .
   .   ..   ,   2, 2, 2    .

  :
" ,        -,       ( )-,      .   ,     ,       1137.
 ,    ,  -    (),         ,     . ,     ,     -,       . 
        -      .
 .    (, )       -   ()           ,     , *     (-12, )**  -*    ,     ()    . 
 ,        (, )          -.              ,  -  :
     -    ;
   , ,  -  ,   - .
 ,         (, )    :        ,      ."

      ,    -12.

----------


## 95

.  ...  .  -            .            .   ,,  ,      .        14.02.12. (   )
.     .    ,     .     - .  :Frown: 
-     ,      .

----------


## 95

... ,    :    ,    -12    (+ , )  -         .  -      ,  .    .*svetuochek*,    ?

----------


## svetuochek

..  ,   .        -12.



> ,      (-12, )  -    ,


      ,   -12  ,  
  ,  ))

----------


## 2007

.    .    ,       ,     ..,  ,       -12  .. 



> .   ..   ,   6, 6, 6   .


   ... ,       ..,      ,   .        ..  ,    .     ?
,    ,   ?    ?    .   ,    - ,   " "     .   ,      "",    .

----------


## 95

,   ...   .    .    - -12  -      .   ,         .

----------


## svetuochek

> ,         .


       ..,     :Frown:

----------


## 95

,  /      .  -  .   .   . ,     -.   ?   -    ,       ...

----------


## NastasiaD

> ?  ,   ""  -    ?    - ,  -  ?


     "",        "" -       "  " 

 :Wink:

----------


## C

,      ,  -        .?     /  , .. ?

----------


## 95

,  ( ) :  ,  /      (      *   ... ... ...  ..."*,      ,   (.. ).    .  ,   . ,  .   ,    - ...

----------


## 2007

*95*,       ?    ?

----------


## svetuochek

> ,  /      (         ... ... ...  ...",      ,   (.. ).    .


.  :Frown: 


 :Wow:

----------

*95*,   


> ..... .        14.02.12. (   )


          ...   ,

----------


## C

,      ,  -        .?     /  , .. ? 
      810  643?

----------


## 95

> *95*          ...


 

       .       ( - ).

----------


## 95

.  - .    -12.    ,    .      1:    ,       ,  ,     .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 95

> ?    ?


 1 .     .  .  :Type:  :Type:  :Type: 
   ""   ? .

----------

,     -   (    /).      ?

----------


## 95

> -


 :     ** ,  -.      ,  ,   .     (   /  )   . ,   .

----------


## 2007

> ""   ? .


  1      -12  ..   ,     "",    ,   .    ,   .    : .      ,    ? 1  ,  ,    .  .....

----------


## YUM

> ,    -     5 - ?   ,  1137 ,      ..


    (  - 8) ,     ?
 ,     ,  ,         "/" . ,     ,  .

----------


## 2007

23.03     1 8.2.  : 
"  
    -   -,  ,        (    26.12.2011 .  1137); "
-   ,    ?  ,    .    .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## tanjucha

,   -  ,   , ,     ,      ...    , ....  ...          *2007*,     ?

----------


## 2007

*tanjucha*,       18.2  .    ""  .          -?    , ,    .    !!!!!!  1 :Abuse:

----------


## tanjucha

....   ,   ... 1   ....       ... :OnFire:    ...

----------


## remedios

! , :  -,     .       ((((  -   (((  ?    1  - -   -    ?

----------


## remedios

!       /  .. -?       ??         : :, ..         (((((((((((((((((((((

----------


## _

> : :, ..


  ?   ?   :Wink:

----------


## remedios

> ?   ?


 (  (     ,     . ,     ?  -   .     (((     /  Excel-  .      21- (((

----------

.       01    02     -     /

----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------


## tanjucha

, ,   - ...  - .    -      ,          ..       .         ( /   ),     -       ,     ?   , ? ,  ...         ,  /      ,   ?

----------


## 95

*tanjucha*, ,     .  :  ..... (  , , ).

----------


## tanjucha

...  -   ,   ,     ...       -...

----------


## tanjucha

> *tanjucha*,  :  ..... (  , , ).


       ?

----------

,  -    ??

----------


## Na28ta

,  .

----------

Na28ta
  .
     2  ...
      . 
 :Wink:

----------


## Na28ta

.  ...

----------


## Na28ta

,    ...   ...  1  1    :Embarrassment:  .

     .  ,        ...

----------

Na28ta
.
  .

----------


## Na28ta

,    ...              1 .       ,  .

, ,    2-  , -    -  :Smilie:

----------

Na28ta
 :Smilie:

----------

,     ,   ,        ?
 ( 01.04.12)   .  ,      - , 
    - "      " -   .
      ?      :Frown:

----------


## 2

1  -      ( 1137).  ,        -  .       ? :Hmm:  :quest:

----------

*2*,   ,  ,

----------


## 2

,

----------


## 999

, :     -,    05.12.2011,          (     ""),    - ,     . -       (     1137  26.12.2011).       -   , ..  ,  -.       -     ?

----------

/,      914, ..   ,        ,     05.12.11 .

----------


## 999

> /,      914, ..   ,        ,     05.12.11 .


 :Smilie:

----------

/.        .   1137  /                ,   .           ,     ,      20-30 /  ,       100-150 /   ( ),      ??      ??       ,  00000284    00000284/1  ??   ,  ??

----------


## ..

> 


-     . 1137     -.
           .

----------

(  ),    :

:   ,   ,     -,   ,      26.12.2011 N 1137 "     () ,        ",   ?   ,       ?

: ,   ,       -,   ,      26.12.2011 N 1137 "     () ,        " ( -  N 1137),   .       - *(    )*        ,          .

:  . 8 . 169     -    ,          -,        .
  -,        ,    ,   -,        ,       N 2,       -,        ,    ,   ,            ,     ,        ,       N 1137.
   . "" . 1   -,        ,       (, ),     ,      -   -        ,          .

..


2 
12.03.2012

----------

,  -  ?
 ..        : , : *.,* 643
,    **  
   ,  "   ,     ,   ,         ,    !    , .  ,    !   .." ( )
,  ?     ?     ""  "." ?

----------


## AntonK

> ,  ?     ?     ""  "." ?


.      .

----------

> .


  ,   ))) 
  - ,    ?

----------


## Lisaya

,   .      .     " "    ,   1   ,     ,

----------

?   ,      ?     ,  . ,       ..       ))

----------


## OlgaK

> ""        ,    ?     ?
>   :
> 
>  26  2011 . N 1137
> 
> ... )   2 -     
>   ,  ,


    -  ...
   /   , .. _  -,          ,   (, ),_ ...  .. __  
        ,   -  ...     1... 
  ,   ,  -  ...

----------

> ,   -  ...


 
 "." " ..."
 ""   ""   :Wink:

----------


## OlgaK

** ,    ... :Wink: 
        ...

----------


## Lisaya

*OlgaK*,       !       ?   ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Na28ta

> ,   ,  -  ...


      :   ,   /   ,       ?         1 .   ? ?  .

----------


## Sehnsucht

,      . -     ,      :Wink:

----------

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## OlgaK

> 1 .   ?


-,    ...
-,   -    1 -    ,    ,       ...
 -    1      :Wink: ,   ...

----------


## proxybuy



----------


## Feke

!      -  ?   1137     .       -   .

----------


## Lisaya

,          1?      ,   ,       1  .  ,   ?

----------


## Na28ta

> -  ?   1137     .       -   .


      ,   .           .        ,   ,  .

----------


## gritt

, ,    -  -    -        /   ( 18%),       /     ( 18%),           ().           ( 18%).     /         ?      ,   ,     .

----------

.
,      -  xls    ,     .
  5000   3 
  5000  25  
    ,  ,      .

.

----------


## N

. 

, ,  .... :Frown: 

   : 

1.  -  20.02.2012 
2.    ,   1  20.03.2012   
3. ,     ,      25.03.2012  (     1).       ,   ,     ?
4.  28.03.12 ,       ,      2   ,      ,           2   ,      ,        ?

    .

----------


## N

... "  ".

  .       - ( ( ),   )

             . 
, ,     , , ...  - .
    . 
    ,  ...  !  :Wink:

----------

,    . 
  -  2  :      . -    :   .
      "  - "     ?
    1          .

----------

